# Transformatori >  Trafa ieslēgšana

## DanillaD

Vai var pieslegt vienfazes transtormatoru (U=380V P=0.4KW) pie 220V tikla?

----------


## defs

> Vai var pieslegt vienfazes transtormatoru (U=380V P=0.4KW) pie 220V tikla?


 Var,tikai jauda būs mazāka.Attiecīgi arī sekundārie spriegumi zemāki.

----------


## abidox

jauda varētu sanākt ap 57% (~200W) nu kādam pastūzim pietiek (ja spriegumi saderīgi)  ::

----------

